

A PaaS Comparison You Don’t Want to Miss: CloudFoundry, Microsoft Azure + More - GoPivotal
http://blog.gopivotal.com/cloud-foundry-pivotal/features/paas-comparison-cloud-foundry-microsoft-azure-google-app-engine-amazon-heroku-and-openshift

======
cordite
The way this was written allowed me to scan and come back here going "Why did
you even share this, there's nothing here."\--so I looked back and most of the
content seems to be in the slides, which can only be accessed by a single
link. The picture of the "lessons learned" slide made me think that's all
there was.

Instead of a picture that was taken from the video, embed the video.

Instead of a picture of one of the slides that--to my interpretation admitted
"we don't have very confident results"\--include the presentation.

As it is, this article's presentation (not the slides) lost me after 40
seconds.

